# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Folklori dhe vallet Shqiptare nuk figurojne ne Amerike

## Hyllien

Pershendetje te gjitheve,

Kam disa vjet, qysh kur kam ardhur ketu ne Amerik qe iki vazhdimisht ne festivale Europiane Folklorike. Kryesisht shkoj ne ate te organizuara nga Polaket pasi njoh disa njerez qe kercejn ne ato grupe etj. Sot isha ne FIT(Fashion Institute of Technology) ketu ne NY, dhe kesaj rradhe ne European Folk Festival qe eshte i organizuar nga New York State Council on the Arts dhe kryesisht nga Slavic Heritage Council of America, kishte dhe grupin Maqedonas dhe ate Grek, bashke me Norvegjezin dhe me nje grup nderkombetar Rus. 

Nesje fokusi im qe tek grupi Grek dhe Maqedonas qe megjithemend ngela i habitur kur i pashe. Me erdhe jashtzakonisht inat sepse ne Shqiptaret te pakten ne NY organizojm vetem party ku "çiftezohen" njerezit dhe asgje kulturore. Kisha afer meje shume bullgar dhe nje grup norvegjez qe sapo morri vesh se isha Shqiptar, filluan te flisnin per folklorin dhe traditen e kombit tone. Nje tradite qe i mahniti dhe i nervozoi ne te njejtn kohe popullsine bullgare/serbe/maqedonase/greke. Dhe faktet dihen , kombi jone ka nga nje valle karakterisitke per cdo fshat gati, qofte dhe 10 kilometra larg njeri tjetrit. Duke folur dhe me nje tjeter nga ky grupi norvegjez po me thoshte per disa studime se si Shqiptaret dhe sasia e valleve qe kane mund te rapresentoj nje shtet shume te madh qe ka ekzistuar ne te kaluaren... pra Shqiperine e madhe, dhe me tutje. 

Kur mundohem te hap biseda te tilla me shqiptaret ketu per hapje grupesh apo dicka te tille te gjithe ja fillojn "nuk behena komb ne shqiptaret", "ne kshu ne ashtu" etj etj... pra shkurt ne vendnumero... nderkohe qe si perfundim fotokopja maqedonase dhe greke qe me e merzitshmja qe ekzistonte ne kete shfaqje, por te pakten ekzistonte... ndersa ne qe duhet te jemi kampionet e ketyre festivaleve apo qe duhet te jemi te paret te organizojm... hiç.

----------


## Zebbi

Eshte ti biesh kokes me grushta qe shqiptaret kan pothuajse nje shekull qe jane shperngulur ne Amerike dhe edhe atje jane te percare ne 100 dege dhe akoma nuk po behen ato gjera elementare qe komunitetet e tjera i kane bere me kohe. I kam pare edhe maqedonasit edhe greket ne ato koncerte qe organizohen ne Shqiperi dhe me plot gojen e them se folku i tyre eshte 0 para atij te Shqiperise, po kur ske tru! Kot sthone nuk eshte se cfare ke po cfare ben me ate qe ke qe ka rendesi.

----------


## Jonian

Me sa di une, cdo vit ne New York shvillohet festivali kombetar shqiptar, ku marrin pjese grupe fokloristike dhe kengetare shqiptare. Po ashtu ne zonen e New England dhe New York zhvillohen shpesh aktivitete nga shoqata ballkanike ku marrin pjese dhe grupe shqiptare.
Disa shoke te mij jane pjesetare te nje grupi vallesh ketu ne Boston, te quajtur "Bashkimi". Kane marre pjese ne disa aktivitete dhe bile kane fituar edhe cmime.

----------


## shkrelim

Si shkruan "Jonian", ne New York cdo vit zhvillohet Festivali Shqiptar, me pjesemarrjen e shume artisteve profesioniste dhe amatore dhe ne pranine deri ne 3000 shiquesve (ne 2003).
Sivjet, me 14 nentor, ne Lehman Center for the Performing Arts (Lehman College), ne Bronx, New York, do te zhvillohet Festivali Shqiptar XIV. Hyrja eshte modeste, $10 dhe $15.
Mire u pafshim ne Festival.

----------


## White_Angel

> Pershendetje te gjitheve,
> 
> Kam disa vjet, qysh kur kam ardhur ketu ne Amerik qe iki vazhdimisht ne festivale Europiane Folklorike. Kryesisht shkoj ne ate te organizuara nga Polaket pasi njoh disa njerez qe kercejn ne ato grupe etj. Sot isha ne FIT(Fashion Institute of Technology) ketu ne NY, dhe kesaj rradhe ne European Folk Festival qe eshte i organizuar nga New York State Council on the Arts dhe kryesisht nga Slavic Heritage Council of America, kishte dhe grupin Maqedonas dhe ate Grek, bashke me Norvegjezin dhe me nje grup nderkombetar Rus. 
> 
> Nesje fokusi im qe tek grupi Grek dhe Maqedonas qe megjithemend ngela i habitur kur i pashe. Me erdhe jashtzakonisht inat sepse ne Shqiptaret te pakten ne NY organizojm vetem party ku "çiftezohen" njerezit dhe asgje kulturore. Kisha afer meje shume bullgar dhe nje grup norvegjez qe sapo morri vesh se isha Shqiptar, filluan te flisnin per folklorin dhe traditen e kombit tone. Nje tradite qe i mahniti dhe i nervozoi ne te njejtn kohe popullsine bullgare/serbe/maqedonase/greke. Dhe faktet dihen , kombi jone ka nga nje valle karakterisitke per cdo fshat gati, qofte dhe 10 kilometra larg njeri tjetrit. Duke folur dhe me nje tjeter nga ky grupi norvegjez po me thoshte per disa studime se si Shqiptaret dhe sasia e valleve qe kane mund te rapresentoj nje shtet shume te madh qe ka ekzistuar ne te kaluaren... pra Shqiperine e madhe, dhe me tutje. 
> 
> Kur mundohem te hap biseda te tilla me shqiptaret ketu per hapje grupesh apo dicka te tille te gjithe ja fillojn "nuk behena komb ne shqiptaret", "ne kshu ne ashtu" etj etj... pra shkurt ne vendnumero... nderkohe qe si perfundim fotokopja maqedonase dhe greke qe me e merzitshmja qe ekzistonte ne kete shfaqje, por te pakten ekzistonte... ndersa ne qe duhet te jemi kampionet e ketyre festivaleve apo qe duhet te jemi te paret te organizojm... hiç.





Sepse ATA qe kane mundesi te krijojne dicka te bukur e kane ndermend te mbushin xhepat me leke dhe jo te bejne dicak te bukur per popullin . Pastaj ketu ne michigan ku jetoj une eshte me mire te rrish ne shtepi se te shkosh ne nje festa shqipetaresh se do jete pa diskutim qe festa do mbaroj me 3 te vdekur dhe dhjetera te palgosur. I ke te gjiteh shqipetaret nga mali i zi ( Montenegro) qe vijne me pistoleta neper festa. E cfare qefi te bej une kur e mendoj se nga momenti ne moment do kercasi pushka e do derdhet gjak . A u vrane ne kishen Katolike 2 njerez , a u plagosen me qindra te tjere? U habit nje amerike e tere me ne . A derdhet GJAK ne kishe?  Dhe pretendojme te bejme festa. A u be festa ketu para dy muajsh u vrane 3 djem  e u plagosen 4 te tjere.  Naten e vitit te ri 2004 plasi sherri sa hyri viti e cfituam ikem nga syte kembet , e as koken nuk e kthyem mbrapa  :i ngrysur:  . Jo jo une kam hequr dore nga festat e shqipetareve ketu ne Michigan . E pse te ha ndonje plumb kur s'me takon dhe aty ku kam shkuar per qef. 


White_Angel

----------


## shigjeta

White_Angel
Ne kete teme nuk po diskutohet pjesmarja ne mbremje, e cila mbetet ne deshiren e secilit. Jo te gjithe kane te njejtat eksperienca ne aktivitete te tilla. 
Ajo qe thote Cyclotomic eshte e drejte. Shume pak behet per te prezantuar traditat tona folklorike, qe jane mjaft te pasura. Keto aktivitete kerkojne pervec deshires edhe nje suportim financiar, sic e bejne te gjitha komunitetet e tjera.

Pershendetje

----------


## Valletari

> Po ashtu ne zonen e New England dhe New York zhvillohen shpesh aktivitete nga shoqata ballkanike ku marrin pjese dhe grupe shqiptare.
> Disa shoke te mij jane pjesetare te nje grupi vallesh ketu ne Boston, te quajtur "Bashkimi". Kane marre pjese ne disa aktivitete dhe bile kane fituar edhe cmime.


Sic e permendi dhe Jonian ketu ne Boston ekziston nje grup vallesh. Grupi "Bashkimi" ka marre persiper te perfaqsoje Shqiperine neper festivale te ndryshme. Heren e fundit mori pjese ne Festivalin Ballkanik ne Concord Mass. Gjithashtu ky grup vallesh ka marre pjese ne festivalin e pervitshem ne New York.

Vallet jane nga Kosova deri ne Cameri. Kete vit ky grup mund te marri pjese ne festivalin e New York-ut. Nuk eshte konfirmuar akoma po ka shume mundesi.

Ndihme nga komuniteti ky  grup nuk ka, por deshira dhe pasioni per te prezantuar vallet tona te bukura e shtyn te eci vete.

Website: www.bashkimidance.com

----------


## "Ambrida"

Jane nje mori vallesh te jugut qe jane perla jo vetem te folklorit tone si vallja e burrave te Korces qe eshte shume emocionuese,vallja e ngjales e Myzeqese etj,gjynah mos ti prezantohen keto botes.

----------


## "Ambrida"

Mos te flasim pastaj per Polifonine labe e Ison Toske

----------


## Valletari

Grupi i valleve "Bashkimi" ju fton ju, dhe familjaret tuaj te marrin pjese ne koncertin: "*BUQETE ME KENGE DHE VALLE SHQIPTARE*".

Ky koncert madheshtor ketu ne Boston do te na beje te krenohemi me kulturen tone. Erdhi koha qe ne tu nxjerrim mallin, prinderve dhe te afermeve tane me kenget dhe vallet tona aq te bukura. Tu tregojme femijeve tane qe kultura jone eshte shume e bukur dhe ne e kemi per DETYRE ta trashegojme brez mbas brezi duke e percjelle tek ata.

4 Qershor 2005 (7:30PM)

Marrin Pjese:

_MERITA HALILI_
_GRUPI I VALLEVE 'BASHKIMI'_

Te ftuar: _Xhon Athanas_  dhe _Grupi polifonik i Bostonit_

Koreografi: _Bashkim Braho_
Dirigjent: _Raif Hyseni_

Bileta $25 (me rezervim), 35 (tek dera), (femijet nen12,$15)
Vendi: *Regent Theatre, 7 Medford St.,Arlington MA 02474*

Kontaktoni:

BOSTON: Ervin (617 -818- 7939),(617-838-3921)
PEABODY: (978-223-0603)
WORCESTER: (978-944-2666)

Per me shume informacion vizitoni: www.bashkimidance.com

P.S. _Ky eshte koncert pra jo party ku spektatoret kercejne._

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

me gishta jane shqiptaro-amerikanet pjesa derrmuese jane amerikano-shqiptar keshtu qe ca valle e folklor pretendohet...ai amerikan po (nese ekziston dicka e denje)

----------

